# Any Ravelry people here?



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems that website has gotten really weird lately. I'm actually thinking about leaving - not just not going back, but disabling my membership altogether.

BTW, this is not my username on that site.

:shrug:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im there.... what do you mean by "weird" ??


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Its a hard site to get around on sometimes and I dont go there much either but known there as KathyMcHorse on it but I get a little confused moving around there.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They have been doing some 'upgrades' on ravelry lately.
It really has changed a lot. 

I am sticking with it even though it means relearning the whole place.
The improvements to the search features are worth the headache, IMO.
There is just such a huge wealth of info to sort through.

What exactly is giving you grief about it?
Maybe someone here could help.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I just joined and have been trying to figure it out.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't find it as friendly as here, but do go there sometimes. There are so many patterns and comments from others that let you know the places that might be hard in the pattern. I've got friends that share their photos there and use that part that keeps track of patterns for them, but I am not that computer-wise.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

My reason is behavior of some of the posters on the social boards. I've flagged posts and even got one person banned  but there seems to be a group of people who are really into post-stalking certain members.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I stay out of politics on Ravelry. I focus on fiber.

ravelry: francorios

Also check out Weavolution, for people who like weaving

weavolution: francorios

http://www.weavolution.com

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm on Ravelry and love it. I've been a member almost from the start. Just like here there are places where they will be controversy. I have found that I'm far better off not going to those places unless I want my BP to raise. Unless you are really invested in a particular group I'd just leave. There are too many really great groups and features to no go there.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am on there, but I dont go much. Kind of confusing to navigate.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm there too but I use it for looking for patterns only. I don't participate in the boards over there. I'd never leave the computer if I did.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm on ravelry too. i like it for the info i can get there. yup, some on there like to play police and i have seen at least one person left in tears. this is very sad. i'm kinda used to this behavior from goat people and was very disappointment to see this with fiber people too. 
no, i try not to go in politics or for the same matter in religion.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

thesedays said:


> My reason is behavior of some of the posters on the social boards. I've flagged posts and even got one person banned  but there seems to be a group of people who are really into post-stalking certain members.


I was on there. I was in a group of Conservative Women, we got hounded all the time from a group of relly nasty womem. We got accused of all kinds of things and it was easer for the owners to ban us(maybe 600 of us) than to ban all the many many nasty girls.We had a private group,it still didn't matter.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, really? thats sad. maybe the owner WAS one of the nasty group?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

7thswan said:


> I was on there. I was in a group of Conservative Women, we got hounded all the time from a group of relly nasty womem. We got accused of all kinds of things and it was easer for the owners to ban us(maybe 600 of us) than to ban all the many many nasty girls.We had a private group,it still didn't matter.


Was it "The Bunker"? The word "bunker" is flagged to this day, and if you mention that board, Casey will come along and delete the post and warn you that you will be put in time-out from the entire site if you do this again. 

Why such drastic action?

This was an anti-Obama forum that got Ravelry on the Secret Service's radar because some of the posters went into considerable detail about how they planned to assassinate him. :shocked: Saying you wish the president would be gone falls under free speech; discussing how you plan to kill him (or someday her) does not. You can't even find evidence of this board on the Wayback Machine.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I am harper hill farm on Ravelry. I'm not on there too much right now, just have too much going on in my life to find the time for everything. I LOVE access to all the patterns and as a new knitter I have learned a lot on there. But I have seen changes in the forum. I feel that I have the choice to read or not to read, same as I do on this forum, and same as I do on other forums.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I go there for patterns mostly, and to keep track of the projects that I am working on. I haven't found any forums that interest me enough to comment on. Having access to the pattern search is all I'm really interested in. I like the atmosphere here much more.:gaptooth:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

these days said:


> Was it "The Bunker"? The word "bunker" is flagged to this day, and if you mention that board, Casey will come along and delete the post and warn you that you will be put in time-out from the entire site if you do this again.
> 
> Why such drastic action?
> 
> This was an anti-Obama forum that got Ravelry on the Secret Service's radar because some of the posters went into considerable detail about how they planned to assassinate him. :shocked: Saying you wish the president would be gone falls under free speech; discussing how you plan to kill him (or someday her) does not. You can't even find evidence of this board on the Wayback Machine.


First we were called "Conservative Knitters" because we were mostly Religious Women. We started Investigating Obama and passing the information around. The Liberal Women accused us of all kinds of things, they would attack any of us when we went on other boards,not because of what we posted but simply of our names-we would get followed ,stalked basically and attacked. So the Conservative Knitters was shut down. Then we opened a group called the Bunker,it was private,they still attacked us. No One ever talked about killing Obama,do people really believe we would be that stupid? I was a computer newbie,and even I know nothing even close to that should be said. We opened another site-totally separate from Rav. where we could talk and pass info. without being harassed. The one owner traced some of the members from our site to Rav. and back and forth. He claimed that this was Harming Rav. So he banned all of us. We were never investigated, it was Rav. that was investigated because of the use of naughty Photos of people in knitted attire on a site that children frequent. We all tried to get our pictures and posts taken down because the Owners wouldn't let us in but were still claiming all of us as members.(for advertising promotion). So probably everything has been deleted off the waybackmachine because we had Legal help to get it done.Our other site is still up and running just fine.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> wow, really? thats sad. maybe the owner WAS one of the nasty group?


yes, and some 'assistants".


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I find patterns and other info on Ravelry, but don't post. To chat with fiber people, there's nothing like this forum where Marchwind protects both the timid and the bold in her fold.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I _love_ Ravelry! I'm a member of five or six groups and although I don't post a whole lot they are a great resource for help and encouragement. I love the pattern and yarn databases and my notebook. For what it's worth, I've never seen anyone mistreated in any of my groups. And just like HT, Ravelry is a private site and you either follow the rules or out you go. I'm Bluesky12 if anybody wants to be friends.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I just joined yesterday. I have no opinion. But if you see RedTartanWoolies, that's me.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I love Ravelry, too! For patterns, links, information on particular projects needed- there is a group for just about anyone- dyeing groups, goat groups, sheep groups- Love to cruise throught the finished handspun handknit forums for inspiration. Have purchased needles, books, a wheel from the book group and spinners market place group. Romansroad on Ravelry... 
It is a bit like going to a mall, rather than to the country store. Nice place to visit, but frequent this board more.....


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I just joined ravelry. As a brand new knitter i have looked at patterns & browsed the tool forum. I'm not interested in politics & ruckuses. I'm justplainme over there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WHO KNEW all that went on there ?!?! I didnt !!! I LOVE the patterns ... and the help you can get there .... I just dont get into the nasty stuff I guess !! I am Miz Mary there too, friend me !!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

7thswan said:


> First we were called "Conservative Knitters" because we were mostly Religious Women. We started Investigating Obama and passing the information around. The Liberal Women accused us of all kinds of things, they would attack any of us when we went on other boards,not because of what we posted but simply of our names-we would get followed ,stalked basically and attacked. So the Conservative Knitters was shut down. Then we opened a group called the Bunker,it was private,they still attacked us. No One ever talked about killing Obama,do people really believe we would be that stupid? I was a computer newbie,and even I know nothing even close to that should be said. We opened another site-totally separate from Rav. where we could talk and pass info. without being harassed. The one owner traced some of the members from our site to Rav. and back and forth. He claimed that this was Harming Rav. So he banned all of us. We were never investigated, it was Rav. that was investigated because of the use of naughty Photos of people in knitted attire on a site that children frequent. We all tried to get our pictures and posts taken down because the Owners wouldn't let us in but were still claiming all of us as members.(for advertising promotion). So probably everything has been deleted off the waybackmachine because we had Legal help to get it done.Our other site is still up and running just fine.


There's still a "Conservative Knitters" group there. As for posts about killing the POTUS, I know they existed because I saw them myself.

I belong to a couple of liberal groups, and we don't allow any nastiness there either. The religious groups also do not allow people to come in and try to convert people (nor, for that matter, does the "Atheists and Agnostics" group).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Like Marchie, I've been on Ravelry since beta. I use Ravelry for pattern look up (love, love, love the new search features!!) I'm in a few groups, but rarely participate in them.

I was in the bunker right before Rav shut it down. There were some _nasty _trolls in that group.

I leave groups that thrive on drama ... i.e. don't like what you're seeing? turn the channel.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Right? Sing with me! :buds:


:sing::sing::buds::grouphug:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I leave groups that thrive on drama ... i.e. don't like what you're seeing? turn the channel.



absolutely right. live is too short to get aggravated by some s... heads


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Think it's right to be cautious - a while ago they had a security breach for emails and passwords. Gave me a wake up call for using the same password for my financial stuff, that's for sure. I cancelled my membership, but went back again with an special isolated i.d. They really have a monopoly on accessing designers; I really love Kira's stuff, but when I ordered a pattern off her website it went through Ravelry.

So I changed up the way I expose myself, which is a PITA, but if you have the option, I think it's best to access them from public terminals. I created a yahoo email address just for them, and I only go to their website at the public library. The website is wide open for users, but it brings risks too. I think if you use your own computer to access the website, it would behoove you to clean your system as soon as you log off and do a complete scan too.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

You can friend me there too, I just friended WHIH. I dont go there much and stay pretty much to myself. I am also on facebook too so if you want to friend me there no problem...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

these days said:


> There's still a "Conservative Knitters" group there. As for posts about killing the POTUS, I know they existed because I saw them myself.
> 
> I belong to a couple of liberal groups, and we don't allow any nastiness there either. The religious groups also do not allow people to come in and try to convert people (nor, for that matter, does the "Atheists and Agnostics" group).


Then it was the Knitters for McCain group also,maybe it was the one that went away. I and all the girls from

the Bunker sure would like to see these so called posts,because there are a few hundred of us... but then I wouldn't doubt it if the owners made up a person to play one of us. Casey personally told us that the traffic of linking from our new site to Rav. was "potentially harming his site". Many knitters link their blogs and sites to Raverly, so we know that is bunk. Ravelry was a nice place to go to, but it sure taught me alot about internet people,it's precisely why I have never been on Facebook. HT is so much better at moderatiating.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:buds::buds::sing::buds::sing::buds:

Okay everyone I think we have talked enough about the nastiness on Ravelry. I really don't like to smoosh conversation, but I also don't think it is right to come from one forum to another and talk dirt/gossip about it. Can we all agree that we don't agree on this topic and move on to fiber related topics, please?

This is the internets and there are people from ALL walks of life out there. Some are dangerous and some are absolute sweethearts. Thankfully we have all of the latter in the Fold here :goodjob: I have no problem with you all talking about something odd and asking a question but I don't want us to get into a long drawn out discussion over what happened on such and such a group over there. The ONLY exception would be to warn people about something potentially dangerous, ie; virus attack, hack, or other such thing you know of.

Okay that's all I want to say about this. I also really don't want to scare new people to Ravelry off, it is an amazing resource.

Please don't make me lock this thread I hate using a heavy hand. we are all adults. please be responsible for your behavior.

Thank YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love you marchie:kissy:
and the people here on the fold :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:ashamed: Awwww, thanks Susanne


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> .....Right? Sing with me! :buds:


:whistlin:

I agree. I go to ravelry and love it. But I don't go there to discuss obama. Does he even knit? I just joined some local groups- in case I actually find time to take one. I also joined one about giber processing, knitting helps. And there's all those patterns to search!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm Marchwind over on Ravelry too. Friend me


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

thesedays said:


> There's still a "Conservative Knitters" group there. As for posts about killing the POTUS, I know they existed because I saw them myself.
> 
> I belong to a couple of liberal groups, and we don't allow any nastiness there either. The religious groups also do not allow people to come in and try to convert people (nor, for that matter, does the "Atheists and Agnostics" group).


I was there too. Never saw any posts about killing the POTUS. What 7th swan had to say was truthful. I was not banned from the site. I quit! I did not agree with the treatment that some people got who did NOTHING to deserve it. If you like the site that's fine. I can find whatever information I need elsewhere.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

smallbore said:


> I was there too. Never saw any posts about killing the POTUS. What 7th swan had to say was truthful. I was not banned from the site. I quit! I did not agree with the treatment that some people got who did NOTHING to deserve it. If you like the site that's fine. I can find whatever information I need elsewhere.



really no need for more info:happy2:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I enjoy ravelry also I am in a few groups but really don't post much. I love the patterns. I am sweetmae friend me also


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Is it o.k. if I friend you gals/guys?It would be kind of fun to be friends over there, wouldn't it?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes please be friend with me


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm Mearwynna over there on ravelry. Someone tell me how to do this. I was able to find WIHH, but how do you add the person to your friends?

edit: actually, I figured it out! my scripts were blocking it, but I think I can do it now.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mrs jo i just befriended you on ravelry


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My username is Odinsneedles. I welcome any new friends too.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Holy cow! I guess I need to pay more attention. I've been a member there for a while (knittyknobs is my name)..wanna be my friend??? ;-) I only use the pattern section and am a member is several groups. Tend to stay away from the political argument type sections...my BP stays better that way! LOL

I like it here on the HT forum...have a question??? Answers are only a few minutes away!


----------

